#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Полное разъяснение трех видов обетов

## Dechen Norzang

Увидела свет книга "Полное разъяснение трех видов обетов"

М.: Родович, 2013
84 x 108 1/32, 1000 экз., 288 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с тибетского: Ерёма Ходов, Платон Вязниковцев
Дизайн обложки и верстка: Богдана Подкурганная

Нгари Панчен Пема Вангьял был величайшим ученым и сиддхом своего времени, прославленным своими несектарными взглядами. Его текст "Полное разъяснение трех видов обетов" является самым главным и известным источником учений по трем видам обетов, который множество раз комментировался великими учеными как старой, так и новой традиций. Приведенный в этой книге подробный комментарий, написанный Кьябдже Дуджомом Ринпоче, кратко, но при этом очень глубоко и ясно объясняет данную тему. Так как три вида обетов являются основой практики всех учений Будды, то нет никаких сомнений в том, что эта книга совершенно необходима каждому, кто следует или изучает буддийский путь в целом и, в особенности, учение славной традиции Ранних Переводов (Ньингма). 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/9392

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (22.12.2013)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Увидела свет книга "Полное разъяснение трех видов обетов"
> 
> М.: Родович, 2013
> 84 x 108 1/32, 1000 экз., 288 стр., твердый переплет 
> Перевод с тибетского: Ерёма Ходов, Платон Вязниковцев
> Дизайн обложки и верстка: Богдана Подкурганная
> 
> Нгари Панчен Пема Вангьял был величайшим ученым и сиддхом своего времени, прославленным своими несектарными взглядами. Его текст "Полное разъяснение трех видов обетов" является самым главным и известным источником учений по трем видам обетов, который множество раз комментировался великими учеными как старой, так и новой традиций. Приведенный в этой книге подробный комментарий, написанный Кьябдже Дуджомом Ринпоче, кратко, но при этом очень глубоко и ясно объясняет данную тему. Так как три вида обетов являются основой практики всех учений Будды, то нет никаких сомнений в том, что эта книга совершенно необходима каждому, кто следует или изучает буддийский путь в целом и, в особенности, учение славной традиции Ранних Переводов (Ньингма). 
> 
> ...


Приветствую,

Хорошо, что учения Нгари Панчена и Дуджома Ринпоче переводятся на русский язык.
Плохо, что новоявленные переводчики и издатели начинают с пиратских переводов.
Мне, как одному из учредителей "Уддияны" печально видеть, что за 20 лет ничего не поменялось - берется английское издание, затем декларируется "псевдо-перевод с тибетского", не платятся авторские и т.д.
Все так называемые переводы с тибетского Лонгченпы или Мипама Ринпоче из той же серии...

----------

ullu (10.01.2014), Алик (10.01.2014), Николас (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Приветствую,
> 
> Хорошо, что учения Нгари Панчена и Дуджома Ринпоче переводятся на русский язык.
> Плохо, что новоявленные переводчики и издатели начинают с пиратских переводов.
> Мне, как одному из учредителей "Уддияны" печально видеть, что за 20 лет ничего не поменялось - берется английское издание, затем декларируется "псевдо-перевод с тибетского", не платятся авторские и т.д.
> Все так называемые переводы с тибетского Лонгченпы или Мипама Ринпоче из той же серии...


Предлагаю ввести термин "каширамство"  :Big Grin:  Опять скаширамили  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (25.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

А читателям не пофиг?- кто у кого что спёр. Тут главное, что бы перевод нормальный был.

----------


## Николас

> А читателям не пофиг?- кто у кого что спёр. Тут главное, что бы перевод нормальный был.


Вы очень и очень заблуждаетесь! Главное- что бы все было по ЗАКОНУ!

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Именно так!
Люди не уважают чужой труд, а сами наживаются!
По какой цене продается эта книга при себестоимости порядка 150-200 руб.?
Раздайте все бесплатно, если читателям пофиг!
Та же компания уже тиснула подобным образом Deity, Mantra and Wisdom - предисловия Трулшика Ринпоче и Чоки Нима Ринпоче убрали, зато глоссарий перевели с тибетского :Frown: 
Не стыдно Вам перед Чоки Нима Ринпоче, что его Dharmachakra Committee старался переводить Джигмэ Лингпу, Патрула Ринпоче и Геце Махапандиту на английский, а Вы 1000 дол. скаширамили?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Это вы мне пишите? Так я-то вообше в ваши дела- каким боком? Я просто намекнул, что для потребителя- важен сам товар и его качество, а не ваши разборки кто кого кинул- не заплатил- правообладание и прочее. Ну могут они так издавать- извернувшись от обязательных платежей- флаг им в руки. Это да-же к морали отношение не имеет- голый капитализм. А с разборками- в суд, а не сюда)))

----------

Вантус (26.12.2013)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Это вы мне пишите? Так я-то вообше в ваши дела- каким боком? Я просто намекнул, что для потребителя- важен сам товар и его качество, а не ваши разборки кто кого кинул- не заплатил- правообладание и прочее. Ну могут они так издавать- извернувшись от обязательных платежей- флаг им в руки. Это да-же к морали отношение не имеет- голый капитализм. А с разборками- в суд, а не сюда)))


Называть перевод с английского переводом с тибетского - ложь.
Мотивация тоже гнилая - не платить авторские правообладателю.
В суд обратятся агенты "Wisdom", если захотят.
Это же азы, все понятно?

----------


## Дубинин

> Называть перевод с английского переводом с тибетского - ложь.
> Мотивация тоже гнилая - не платить авторские правообладателю.
> В суд обратятся агенты "Wisdom", если захотят.
> Это же азы, все понятно?


Это-то понятно- ваша роль не понятна, праведный гнев смахивает на досаду- "они делают, а мы вынужденны платить". ну и соответсвенно сделать им антирекламму в виде их аморальности и отсылу к тому- что пользоваться ими низя- ибо карм плохой)))

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Это-то понятно- ваша роль не понятна, праведный гнев смахивает на досаду- "они делают, а мы вынужденны платить". ну и соответсвенно сделать им антирекламму в виде их аморальности и отсылу к тому- что пользоваться ими низя- ибо карм плохой)))


Да нет, я лишь повторяю за классиком:
Мои слова не слишком добры, но и не слишком злы, я лишь констатирую факт... :Smilie: 
Предлагаю закрыть данную тему.

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Книга удручает качеством издания. Редактор и корректор ее не читали. Пропущены буквы в словах, где-то лишние, неправильные склонения. Все усугубляет еще нелепый неудобочитаемый шрифт.

----------

Аурум (30.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вообще в Кама этот текст входит вместе с комментарием и занимает почти целый том. Что-то кажется странным, что он представлен в книжке с 288 страницами.
Да и проверить качество перевода сравнительно легко.

вообще когда книжка становится меньше оригинала - так бывает с сырыми переводами через английский язык

----------


## ullu

Я потребитель и мне важно каким образом книга была выпущена. 
И я хочу покупать буддийские книги у которых все в порядке с копирайтом, лично для меня это важно, спасибо Пэма за информацию.

----------

Гелек (09.06.2014)

----------

